# Which Fairmont in British Columbia



## labguides (Mar 14, 2007)

Given your choice, which Fairmont in British Columbia would you choose and why?


----------



## Rancher (Mar 15, 2007)

*Fairmont Property*

I would stay at Hillside or Riverside as these units are newer and have a lockoff feature if you need it. The ammenities are newer also.

Dennis


----------



## Aussie girl (Mar 15, 2007)

It depends what you are looking for. 

We like Hillside because the units are newer and the the lock off is bigger than at Riverside. We are golfers so Riverside and Hillside are close to the clubhouse, driving range, tennis courts and rec centre etc. Hillside now has a pool and waterslide. 
Riverview are new and the only units that have airconditioning. They are located accross the river so you have to drive to the golf course. 
Mountainside is across the highway and on it's own golf course. The units don't have a lock off but the two bedroom units are nice and big, more like a cabin in the woods.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 15, 2007)

Whistler.  Skiing and my wife loves the spa.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 15, 2007)

Whistler for the week and then Vancouver airport the night before you leave.


----------



## rfb813 (Mar 15, 2007)

If you are asking about the timeshares, I can't help. But if you are talking about the hotels tha the Vancouver Waterfront and Whistler are my choices.  The Fairmont at the airport gets rave reviews if you need to stay a night at the airport area.


----------



## Canuck (Mar 15, 2007)

Hotels - Fairmont in Victoria, Vancouver or Whistler - all beautiful and great locations!
Time Shares - Hillside or Riverside - newer and great location


----------



## labguides (Mar 15, 2007)

*Which Fairmont timeshare*

I wasn't clear on my question -- it is which of the Fairmont timeshares in Fairmont Springs do you prefer? I appreciate the info on which ones have a/c.  We are not golfers. We just want to enjoy the beauty of that area.


We have stayed at the Fairmont hotel  in Vancouver -- lovely.  Doubt that we can afford to stay there again . For some reason, I was able to get a very reasonable rate there a few years ago.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 15, 2007)

Aussie girl said:


> Riverview are new and the only units that have airconditioning.



Are you serious? How is it possible that all the Fairmont TS don't have AC?  In general eastern BC has the summer time temps get to 100 every day for 2 months during the summer. Is Fairmont Springs that high in the mountains that they don't get the hot eastern BC summers?


----------



## Aussie girl (Mar 15, 2007)

Bill,

Yes, no air, except for the new Riverview units. Summer temps in the valley are more like 80's not 100. 
Kelowna and the Cental BC area have the high temps.


----------



## Victoria (Mar 15, 2007)

Marble Canyon is totally unique.  It borders on the Hot Springs property.  We loved it there.


----------



## eal (Mar 15, 2007)

Marble Canyon is fabulous, but I think it is only available through RCI, while the Fairmont properties exchange through II.

I posted a question about people's experiences with Marble Canyon on this board awhile ago but no one responded - I'm glad to know there is another Marble Canyon fan out there!


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 15, 2007)

I have only only been in hillside and mountainside and I am somewhat different than most.  I actually prefer mountainside as it is more rustic and located in the trees around a golf course.  THis New Year's the kids walked out of the balcony area and tobogganed on the field in front of our unit.  They likely will be cooler inthe summer also as they are townhouse style units not apartment style.  I like that they have an upstairs they seem roomy.  However they are much older so everything is not brand new.  Hillside is appartment style about 4 floors high.  No trees nearby just a view of the valley but very new kitchens TV's etc.  THis one now has a nice waterpark.  My friends own there and their kids sleep on the balcony since it is so hot and they always ask for extra fans.  It is considerably warmer in  the fairmont valley than the Banff area.  So if you want new Hillside if you want to have a feeling of privacy Mountainside.   The other one mentioned Marble Canyon is the best of both but I doubt you'll get it it's very new and there are very few of them but they are HUGE and very upscale.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 16, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> Are you serious? How is it possible that all the Fairmont TS don't have AC?  In general eastern BC has the summer time temps get to 100 every day for 2 months during the summer. Is Fairmont Springs that high in the mountains that they don't get the hot eastern BC summers?



No, it is not nearly that hot in the summer with 80's being more the norm. I used to live in Windermere which is just 15 minutes or so from Fairmont Springs. My wife and I visited the area a few years ago.


----------

